# ENTJ Engineer



## Xedus129 (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys, new here.

I'm just graduating with a Bachelors in Computer Engineering and as I'm learning more about personalities and such it makes me wonder how I fit as an Engineer. 99.9% of the other engineers are extremely introverted and have a hard time with social situations. While I'm no social guru I can talk with anyone from almost any background, or argue with them  . In my new job I'll be programming but I'll be dealing with people a lot and meeting with lots of different clients, etc.. and the place told me they picked me because my personality made up for my lack of experience (wasn't an entry level job). I'm not going to switch careers because I'm a very good coder and I love working on the computer as well as solving difficult logic problems. But what personality are most of my peers going to be, and how do I interact with different types without being too overbearing or bossy?


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know what types your co-workers will be and I don't know anything about programming or engineering, but these fields will likely be NT heavy. Just give people space. People want autonomy. Once people are competent at their jobs, just let them do what they do best. If you're a manager, then guide them. But, don't force things on them. I see my ENTJ manager as the conductor of the orchestra. He knows where we're going and he keeps us all moving in that general direction. He also empowers us and gives us room to make decisions. He's not 'afraid' of our decision making ability - or that we'll mess up. He puts trust in us...and that makes people *want* to work hard. The absolute worst thing you can do to NT's is to micromanage them and tell them how to do their job.


----------



## EdR (May 4, 2012)

I've been an engineer for almost 40 years now and the skill set you describe should provide access into mid-level management and potentially higher. 

You asked how and what you should do. How would I know, I do not know you at all? General rules to follow: just be yourself, always try to do the right thing, and remember that everyone working really wants to feel safe and secure and to provide for their needs and wants. And never forget that everyone thinks they are under paid and is a lot more valuable than they actually are. The only thing left to do is to figure out how to juggle those opposites and then learn that the plan that worked for "Joe", does not work with "Bill", even though everything looks identical.

Good luck.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Xedus129 said:


> Hey guys, new here.
> 
> I'm just graduating with a Bachelors in Computer Engineering and as I'm learning more about personalities and such it makes me wonder how I fit as an Engineer. 99.9% of the other engineers are extremely introverted and have a hard time with social situations. While I'm no social guru I can talk with anyone from almost any background, or argue with them  . In my new job I'll be programming but I'll be dealing with people a lot and meeting with lots of different clients, etc.. and the place told me they picked me because my personality made up for my lack of experience (wasn't an entry level job). I'm not going to switch careers because I'm a very good coder and I love working on the computer as well as solving difficult logic problems. But what personality are most of my peers going to be, and how do I interact with different types without being too overbearing or bossy?


Being an introvert doesn't mean you don't deal with people well, it just means that social interaction's a bit more draining for them. You'll find that once they accept you into the circle, they'll be plenty social (albeit awkwardly). Read the place first and go with the flow is the best advice I can give.


----------



## alvinfromwaterloo (Feb 28, 2012)

You need to meet more engineers and programmers if you think 99.9% of them are super introverted and/or socially awkward.

- ENTJ Software Engineer


----------

